
Show HN: What features do your users want? – Engage and increase users - UC_Consultant
https://www.whatfeatures.io/
======
UC_Consultant
Hi all - thanks for clicking and upvoting.

This site enables you to: \- create a feature a showcase of upcoming features
\- users can UpVote their favourite features \- you can reward them for voting
(e.g. discount code, free content) \- Popular showcases will feature on the
homepage and newsletter

Benefits:

-Engage with your users and understand their preferences -Build excitement in your future features -Get new users

Thanks!

